# Post your 2021 store sightings



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It’s that time again to share your sightings of Halloween stuff you see in stores. Stores seem to be a little slower getting s their Halloween stuff out this year. Our nearby Home Depot still doesn’t have anything out yet. Big Lots has some stuff out, but not the animated crow we were looking for.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I NEED that pumpkin. Tomorrow I'm going to my local Big Lots!  I don't have pictures, but my first sighting of Spirit Halloween was last Sunday, also Dollar General had boxes and boxes stacked up but unpacked. I pawed through a couple with the managers OK. I was excited but the piles were to high and I was afraid of of toppling everything over so I gave up. I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Seems to be lots of issues with shipping containers coming in I was reading about. Supply chain is really bad and getting worse before it gets better. Sounds like there wil really be issues with Christmas.


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Aug 24, 2021)

I kinda like that wolf. Could possibly work it in with my Mordor theme since there's supposed to be evil wolves in the book. Gonna swing by and look at it after work, hopefully it's not too small. It says it's only 26" which seems just a tad too small.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Went to a local Spirit Halloween today, they haven’t setup any animatronics yet, but Sam did follow me home.🎃


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few fun thing I saw at Spirit Halloween.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

My what big teeth you have Spooky1.
Great face mask.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm a BIG zombie lover and saw this at Big Lots and splurged:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spooky, I blame this on you. I was checking out Big Lots because you looked so great in that hat, and found my true love! Or maybe I'll just thank you. I just bought the last one and I LOVE it! I really wanted two (sigh).


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

PG bought one like that a few yrs ago and my Grandson promptly stole it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh well, your Grandson is following in your footsteps, that's a good thing. I had never seen anything like it and just loved it when I saw it online and then had doubts when I picked it up yesterday. Online it said sold out but when I went to my local Big Lots (to pick it up) they had another and I just couldn't make up my mind if I was going to purchase a second, so I didn't and now (again) I regret it but to late, it's sold out. It appeared different online is why. I thought it was an outdoor prop and it's not but could be so that is why I started going back and forth and didn't purchase a second. I had thought I'd buy two and have them coming down the driveway but also they don't move very much. I still like it a lot but it can't really do what I thought it could do.

I have to say I was playing with a lot of the props at Big Lots when I picked up the zombie yesterday (late afternoon after Sunday services). I finally realized I was attracting attention. A lot of adults were watching and after trying to resist starting checking out the props themselves. I should get a discount for improving business. One woman, about my age, was really interested but her husband kept pulling her away. She was seriously focused on the props, especially the dolls. When I flipped over the sweeping broom to see how it worked and then turned it on? She couldn't resist and came running. I came close to purchasing that myself. Every year to many cool things come out. I just picked up the one zombie and a fresh bottle of fog juice. <sigh>


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

One of o





















ur local Home Depot finally has it’s Halloween stuff out, and had a couple of the 12 ft Pumpkin guys.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few thing we saw at a local Party City.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

and our local Lowes.


----------

